# good things come to those who wait!



## mjr payne (21 Feb 2005)

today i received a call from my local recruiting office to book medical physicl and interview. So i called them back and they told me that i have passed my enhached reliabilty check. I first applied almost two years ago  and i received the information saying i had been denied in october 2003 then i went to the local recruiting office and filled out somepapers for the enhanced reliability check and i have been waiting ever since, it has been a long road travelled but i am beging to see the end

Now i just hope everything else goes smothly (knock on wood) any advice for my interview like apperence and what i should wear i do not on a suit so i was thinking nice jeans and a nice button up shirt. And for my medical i wa on comp last year for a week  due to a sore back due i need any paper work from that?


----------



## mjr payne (21 Feb 2005)

oh yah i just wanted to say i was applying for infantry


----------



## Gouki (21 Feb 2005)

Bring any relevent paperwork you can .. I don't think you want to wait 3 weeks to hear "...oh by the way we need this .." especially after waiting so long


----------



## Torlyn (21 Feb 2005)

For any job interview, if you've got a suit, wear it.  You need to look professional, and jeans don't cut it.  Congrats, and I admire your persistence.  

T


----------



## mjr payne (21 Feb 2005)

ok will do i guess i am going out to buy a suit!


----------



## Gouki (21 Feb 2005)

Don't have to overdo it however. I myself wore dress pants and shirt with a blazier (sp?) and the Captain told me it wasn't completely necessary. Dress pants and a dress shirt would probably be enough you know. I felt like I overdid it myself and it really had no impact whatsoever on my final interview.


----------



## Torlyn (21 Feb 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> I've been trying to get into the army for the passed 4 years or so, and everytime I get closer, those stupid jackholes at CFRC just push me back a bit more. No offense if you work there, but jesus murphy....



Why did they keep pushing you back?

T


----------



## Gouki (21 Feb 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> I've been trying to get into the army for the passed 4 years or so, and everytime I get closer, those stupid jackholes at CFRC just push me back a bit more. No offense if you work there, but jesus murphy....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Patrick



I think 9 out of 10 applicants feel your pain man. Although 4 years is one of the longest waiting periods I've heard; but there are probably some certain circumstances involving your wait that isn't ordinary. I hope.


----------



## patrick666 (21 Feb 2005)

There is one circumstance really that happened a few years ago. I was asked if I had done any hallucinegans(sp?) and admitted to mushrooms 2-2.5 years prior. Well, he said, sorry, you have to go home. Apparently it was 3 years. Close. I  showed again after going to college, sober for all that time of everything (cept the ol' rye!), 1.5-2 years later and again was rejected - after doing my aptitude/physical testing - because my file was still closed. What really infuriated me was they embarassed me by waiting until I was the last one called and then told me to go home in front of everyone. I didn't like that too much. Their reason was, "Oh, we didn't know. Sorry". 

Now I'm being tossed around again by the same detachment because of stupid administrative issues. So... having this application rejected due to a few "mistakes" - it is being mailed back to me for correction - I will be applying for the FOURTH time.

Doesn't this show a determination that would somehow be an advantage in selecting a recruit? 4 years, 4 applications, a bunch of poppycock on their part but I'm still giving it all I got with as little patience as I have. This is something I want to happen very much and my goal is delaying me from my goal. 

Apparently, there is a huge recruiting process going on right now. Just sweep me under the carpet some more. *shrugs*

I'm just losing patience but I will see yo uall in the field ONE OF THESE DAYS!

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## patrick666 (21 Feb 2005)

Sorry for the repost but the modify feature was too laggy. 

Congratulations Payne! Deserve it! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Torlyn (21 Feb 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> There is one circumstance really that happened a few years ago. I was asked if I had done any hallucinegans(sp?) and admitted to mushrooms 2-2.5 years prior. Well, he said, sorry, you have to go home. Apparently it was 3 years. Close. I  showed again after going to college, sober for all that time of everything (cept the ol' rye!), 1.5-2 years later and again was rejected - after doing my aptitude/physical testing - because my file was still closed. What really infuriated me was they embarassed me by waiting until I was the last one called and then told me to go home in front of everyone. I didn't like that too much. Their reason was, "Oh, we didn't know. Sorry".
> 
> Doesn't this show a determination that would somehow be an advantage in selecting a recruit? 4 years, 4 applications, a bunch of poppycock on their part but I'm still giving it all I got with as little patience as I have. This is something I want to happen very much and my goal is delaying me from my goal.



By not being able to read and follow directions?  How so?  The first time you applied, they told you that because you had done `shrooms within the prerequisite time, you were denied, and rightfully so.  YOUR fault, not CFRC's.  Now, you say you applied 1.5-2 years later, because your file was still closed.  After you were rejected the first time, how long did they say it would take before you could apply again?  I get the feeling you went back too fast.  As for the other two, you haven't mentioned how they aren't your fault either.  Poppycock?  Seriously Patrick, who's screwing up here, you or the CFRC?  I'm being a dick because I don't see how you can CONTINUALLY rag on the people who work at CFRC.  As for them hiring only the worst soldiers (your quote from another thread) gee, I wonder where you'll end up?   :  Good luck, have patience, and stop blaming others for your mistakes.

T


----------



## patrick666 (21 Feb 2005)

They said a year, next summer, because I applied in... july/august... I reapplied in about Jan/Feb the following year... but you are right *sticks foot in mouth, sideways* 

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## AndrewD83 (22 Feb 2005)

m payne said:
			
		

> ok will do i guess i am going out to buy a suit!



I bought a good inexpensive suit for my MP interview.  I feel I wasn't over dressed but now I have a costly suit hanging my closet that I only wore once (well twice to another interview).  If your budget can handle a suit go for it...if not buy some nice dress pants, white shirt and tie with a nice jacket if you can find a cheap one. (think a professional funeral look).  Details count, check for lose threads, ensure your tie is straight be clean shaven, get a haircut...put your best foot forward always!


----------



## mjr payne (22 Feb 2005)

that makes sense i am shure they are not going to dwell to much on what i am wearing as long as i am presentable


----------



## Gouki (22 Feb 2005)

I finally remembered the word for it ... semi-formal; that's more than sufficient


----------



## Ghost (22 Feb 2005)

Yeah that's the part that's so screwed up.

Get all dressed up so the guy on the other side of the desk can wear CADPAT.

I spent all that time polishing my boots so I could see my face in them and when the guy walks over his boots were not even that shiny.

I was not impressed,  all I could think was I got all dressed up for this guy?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (22 Feb 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> Yeah that's the part that's so screwed up.
> 
> Get all dressed up so the guy on the other side of the desk can wear CADPAT.
> 
> ...



He's not the guy that wants the job, you are. You can't very well show up in CADPAT yourself, can you?


----------



## Gouki (23 Feb 2005)

I'd like to see the face of the recruiting officer if someone did though


----------



## Island Ryhno (24 Feb 2005)

Business casual is the term I think everyone is looking for here. I have worked in a professional environment for years now, suits seem to be for power players (or presumed power players (Bankers, Insurance agents, accountants etc)) A suit in ones wardrobe is a necessity, there will be occasions coming in your life when you will need one, think weddings, funerals, christenings etc. You will not always want to wear your DEU's. Here is a good suggestion, if you are applying as an officer wear a suit, you are supposed to be a professional manager, and that is what professional managers wear. If you are applying as an NCM wear nice Khakis and and a nice LONG SLEEVE COLLARED shirt. Apperance is about corporate culture, military people in recruiting offices generally wear combats which is their business casual, some do wear what used to be called garrison dress. Clean shaven, clean haircut, well manicured nails (not just for women) and well groomed shoes also go a long ways. Also relax, they want you to join the forces, you just need to jump through some hoops first. Be confident not cocky and be honest, it also goes a long way. Good luck, you'll do fine!


----------



## Ghost (24 Feb 2005)

> He's not the guy that wants the job, you are. You can't very well show up in CADPAT yourself, can you?



Yeah and I haven't exactly been flooded with job offers since my interview.


----------



## INFRES (24 Feb 2005)

I dont know about you guys but during my interview stuff when i joined the reserves last year i wore jeans and a t shirt and they seemed morethan happy to be recruiting a new member.


----------



## big bad john (24 Feb 2005)

Respect for the Forces, the unit, the Officers and yourself merit dress pants and a shirt at the minimum.


----------



## INFRES (24 Feb 2005)

Thats very true, and after being trained now i would have dressed differntly, i was only 16 tho and applying to get into a BMQ program through highschool co-op. I just meant to say that going out and buying a new suit for ur interview is completly unnecissary


----------



## big bad john (24 Feb 2005)

It is, just dress in the best that you have and ensure that it is clean.

Use the spell check feature please.


----------



## infamous_p (24 Feb 2005)

i only wore a golf shirt and black dress pants.. haha


----------



## jswift872 (24 Feb 2005)

all i wore for my interview was a basketball jersey and shorts, lol (no word of a lie either) and i am currently doing SQ right now , yay, go me ;D


----------



## Gayson (25 Feb 2005)

I wore a suit.


----------



## putz (25 Feb 2005)

I just wore nice Kakhis and a nice dress shirt.  Had no problem.


----------



## Gouki (26 Feb 2005)

Will probably be going overboard but I plan on wearing a suit for my swearing in and picture taking.. Such a serious and pivotal moment in my life, I think it would warrant perhaps overdressing a bit wouldn't you?


----------



## NiTz (26 Feb 2005)

I wore clean jeans, a brand new shirt, were clean shaved and just got a fresh haircut. The recruiter told me after the interview that he got a "very good first impression of me" when he saw me the first time.
IMHO, just look very clean and presentable and that should be fine




Cheers!

p.s : Steve, I think it's a good idea, i'll be doing the same (that's  if I ever get sworn in). I only wear my suit on very special occasions, and that's one of the most important occasions i'll ever get in my life


----------



## JBP (26 Feb 2005)

Yeah the Captain who did my interview way back said same thing. "Very good first impression and very respectable attire"...

I wore clean relatively new jeans, a nice sweater and was all spiffied up (hair spiked, showered+shaved etc etc).

One guy wore a full suit to the interview and even now days the Capt still makes fun of him! 

Goes to show you, depends on who is interviewing you. Some guys dressed like dirt bags, but I don't see them around now. Except 1 guy...



Joe


----------



## NiTz (26 Feb 2005)

hehe.. I must admit that I hesitated to put my suit before the interview. I asked my girlfriend and she told me to dress very clean like if I would go to a club or something.. Now if the captain laughed at the guy in a full suit, I guess I made a good decision .. 

BTW, I saw a guy when I did my CFAT who looked like a farmer, I was wondering if he even came to the CFRC with a tractor and smelled like stables, but he got a very good interview and I think he's merit listed now   ???

I guess that there are things I still have to learn about passing interviews!  

Cheers!


----------



## Torlyn (26 Feb 2005)

Funny...  I wore a full suit to my DEO interview, and received the same accolades.  (shrug)  To each his own, I suppose.  As I am applying to a career that will (hopefully) see me stay in the CF for at least 25 years, I thought a suit would be a good idea.  I guess it depends on what you're applying to, doesn't it?  

T


----------



## NiTz (26 Feb 2005)

In my opinion, applying for a DEO in a full suit is a good thing, as well as applying for NCM.. it just depends on what you prefer. But one thing's for sure, i'll put my full suit for my swearing in ceremony and for all other interviews that i'll ever get in my life.. I find this looks very professionnal.



Cheers  :warstory:


----------



## MILPO (27 Feb 2005)

I think it's just a matter of respect to wear a suit...i did and passed my interview.  Not because of the suit, but because of me.  My reasoning for not even debating on wearing jeans to an interview was that I respected the profession and trade.  Now, would you walk into any other interview for any other career wearing jeans and t-shirt?  Probably not, unless you didn't really want the job in the first place.  Working for the CF is a respectable profession and as a fed. gov. employee on top of that, deciding on wearing a suit to show you respect it in an interview would work more to an advantage then not....

just my .02


----------



## kitrad1 (27 Feb 2005)

How you dress reflects on the level of respect that you have for yourself and your potential employer. Afterall, it boils down to a job interview. present yourself in the best light possible. No need to go out and buy a new suit...just be presentable.


----------



## Buzz (27 Feb 2005)

When I applied at the CFRC I was wearing a tie.  When I did my testing, physical and Interview I was wearing a tie. Not saying that a tie would be needed but looking presentable would probably be a huge asset.   Any potential employer of a job of importance, that is being applied for, sees this and knows that you are wanting this job and will look presentable to get it.  It shows that you have a list of attributes that you can offer for the position. 

Examples:
1) First impressions are lasting impressions
2) Respect for the positon
3) Respect for yourself, providing confidence of how much you want this job.
4) Respect for the company that you are applying for and how much you want to work for this company
5) How you would look and conduct yourself in public representing the company your working for.  Are you going to look sloppy or neat?
6) Shows that you have a level of professionalism
7) Shows intelligence.

Lord knows that I've gone to one or two interviews in my lifetime and by following these simple things can help in going a long way.     


Cheers!!
-Buzz


----------



## NiTz (27 Feb 2005)

totally agree guys, very good posts


----------



## kitrad1 (27 Feb 2005)

Well said, Buzz.


----------



## kincanucks (27 Feb 2005)

One guy wore a full suit to the interview and even now days the Capt still makes fun of him! 

And someone needs a punch in the mouth.


----------

